# Expensive nail polish - yay or nay?



## llehsal (Jun 4, 2011)

I know expensive is relatively subjective, however expensive to me is anything over $10.  I have quite a few brands in my little stash with Sinful Colors, Orly, China Glaze, Sally Hansen and a few others being my favorites, but I never cross $10.  For me it's just nail polish (my sister would kill me and go into a long diatribe about that statement and would scream blasphemy) and one of those things I could not care less about brandwise.  I have a few expensive ones that I got as gifts, however I have seen no difference in wear.  I did notice however, a difference in formula where two coats is sufficient compared to 3 or 4 in a cheaper brand.  More expensive brands I think also has a wider variety shade wise to choose from....what about you?  Expensive or no?


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't notice that much of a difference. I do find a lot of HE even ME brands have more nuanced looking shades than Sally Hansen, or WnW or Revlon, but I don't the wear time or amount of coats to be that different. I find - generally - pricier brands do have better brushes.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint my nails once in a blue moon so spending lots of money on polish would be silly.  To me, nail polish is nail polish.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay! But I don't pay retail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't buy expensive polishes either.  I've found that WnW nail polishes work better and chip less than China Glaze.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 7, 2011)

I would probably agree that $10 is on the expensive side. 

I mostly buy China Glaze (usually buy these on the B2G1 deal at Sally's) and OPI (around $8).  However, I recently bought the Butter London Melt Away cuticle treatment ($20) and it worked like a dream!  So now I'm interested in trying some of their polishes ($14). 

I just feel guilty spending that much on polish, I don't know why.  lol  I don't really mind forking over extra dollars for treatments though!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Nay. I'd rather spend it elsewhere.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 7, 2011)

I was wondering the big differences. I recently started painting my nails nonstop because it helps me to stop chewing them, so I am all for trying out new colors, brands, etc. So far it's worked, I haven't chewed my nails in over a month and I even had to cut them they got so long! 28 years of nail chewing and I think, I hope, I finally quit!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats!  I've never been a nail biter myself, but I do bite the sides of my fingers... lol  *ashamed*  I think it may be an even worse habit!  And definitely a hard one to kick! 



> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the big differences. I recently started painting my nails nonstop because it helps me to stop chewing them, so I am all for trying out new colors, brands, etc. So far it's worked, I haven't chewed my nails in over a month and I even had to cut them they got so long! 28 years of nail chewing and I think, I hope, I finally quit!!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks! Oh yeah, I used to do that too... and cut my cuticles and bite them.. it was pretty gross!! I've been trying SO HARD to not bite... it's amazing how strong my nails are getting!!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 7, 2011)

Around $15 is my max for polish and I've never actually spent that much. My favorite brand is Zoya and I pay around $8 for that. I would love to try some of the really expensive polishes like Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, and even Chanel...but I can justify right now. The wear time for me is way better on Zoya, but even with brands like that I usually order during promos.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love some of those brands as well but I can't justify spending that much money. I buy OPI and China Glaze at a pro discount but only because I order products for my mother's salon (online) or have her pick stuff up at the warehouse. I can buy Essie, Orly, CND, China Glaze, Lanel, NSI, OPI, SpaRitual, Zoya, IBD, Seche and a few others all at 50% off retail. If it wasn't for her I couldn't get a lot of stuff on discount. Now if only she'd let me get her pro cards/discounts with makeup companies! LOL Better still if makeup companies would give the same discount to licensed professionals as they do to non-licensed people.


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 9, 2011)

I was actually a picker, Hang nails cuticles all of it...all OCD about it too..but I have stoped that since doing all the nail art
 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!  I've never been a nail biter myself, but I do bite the sides of my fingers... lol  *ashamed*  I think it may be an even worse habit!  And definitely a hard one to kick!


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nail polish is expensive or less expensive is not a factor. It is approximately same but different in brand name. It is is my opinion it may be wrong.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah... I was kinda thinking they are all probably the same... some just dry faster or go on thicker?


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the cheaper brands can work just as well... some may be a little harder to apply then others and do take longer to dry. I will say I do keep probably 3-4 bottles of OPI on hand because it does go on so easily and it dries so much faster than some other brands I've used. There is a definite difference in quality in respect to that... but as far as staying power and all that. Cheaper and Expensive run neck and neck IMO.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the quality is more important than the price. I have some cheap nail polishes which works even better than expensive ones.


----------

